# Seeking Advice on where to sell some lathes.



## lettie (14 Feb 2019)

Hi

I've no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to lathes so need some guidance and advice.
Father-in-law passed away and has left us with a workshop with 3 lathes in it. He was an engineer and tool maker. There is one I can't identify. One which is a super 7 and one that is a Colchester although can't find out what model. They are fairly old bits of kit. I just need an idea of where I can advertise them and what sort of price I should be asking for them. They are all probably in need of a good clean up and haven't been used in several years though I assume still in working order. Couple of pics attached any advice from guy in the know would be most appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Myfordman (14 Feb 2019)

The myford is a very early one as it has a flat bed drive and possibly isn't a super seven but simply sporting a more modern super 7 belt guard. It my even be a Drummond, the precursor to myford. The are in awful condition so dont expect much more than scrap value.

You might get a nibble on ebay with so good photos.


----------



## Trevanion (14 Feb 2019)

I think the first one is a really old Myford ML1, I could be wrong there though.

The second is a bit unusual, the main body is actually a Weisser Lathe judging by the name on the door and it's got what looks to be a short bed and capstan unit. It looks like someone has used a spare Super 7 belt guard on it, . It may be some really rare obscure model, someone here might know better.

I'm pretty sure the Colchester is a very old Master model.

Lathe prices are dependant really on condition and wear. It's hard to tell how hard of a life a machine has lead from pictures, you can't see if there's wear on the bed or how sloppy the handwheels are from it.

Personally, I would say that these machines are "Doer-upper" machines with probably some missing parts / parts in need of replacing and really won't fetch a lot of money. You might get £30-50 for the ML1 due to its tatty condition. I have no idea what you'd get for the Weisser, possibly another £30-50. The Master would fetch a little more at around £100 to £200 since it's not in terrible condition but it does require some TLC. You might make more money if you're able to strip them for parts and sell anything of dead weight as scrap if you were that way inclined.


----------



## Lazurus (15 Feb 2019)

https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/

HAVE A POST IN THE LATHES SECTION some helpful and knowledgeable people they may be interested.


----------



## Blockplane (15 Feb 2019)

The lathe market is pretty healthy at the moment, so you may be in for a pleasant surprise.

As you are selling as executor the "best price obtainable on the day" scenario applies, so I would suggest that you stick them on ebay with as many photos as possible (making sure that you show off any accessories which may be present) at a low starting price, and with a disclaimer that you are selling without specialist knowledge and the lathes are "sold as seen", and see where they go.


----------



## SammyQ (15 Feb 2019)

> HAVE A POST IN THE LATHES SECTION some helpful and knowledgeable people they may be interested



Stap me...never knew they had a lathe section... :shock: 

Ta!!

Sam


----------



## lettie (16 Feb 2019)

Thanks for your help guys. Some useful tips there.


----------



## Myfordman (16 Feb 2019)

https://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/

This is a good site to post adverts, free of charge and minimal rules. I think you have to register but that is about all. Highly spam resistant too.


----------



## heimlaga (21 Feb 2019)

The last one would be an ideal lathe for my needs.
If it was a little closer I would come running like mad and jump at it for 200 pounds. 
Here in Finland an eqivalent lathe in that condition would be at least 700 euros probably over 1000 which is too much considering the effort and cost that goes into a full rebuild. One in decent condition rarely goes for less than 2000 euros often around 3000. That size of lathe are highly sought after and that is driving up the price.


----------



## marcros (21 Feb 2019)

surely it would be worth sourcing some in the UK and shipping them over to sell locally in Finland?


----------



## heimlaga (22 Feb 2019)

Maybe......
I have no idea how to arrange shipping from that far away and what shipping would cost.
Does anyone have any ideas?

I would also have needs for a Wadkin PK or an equivalent British style sliding table saw and finding a decent one in Finland or Sweden has proven difficult.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Feb 2019)

Smaller lathes tend to hold a good price, larger lathes not so much. 

That being said, your collection there looks to be a mishmash of parts so no telling how usable or restorable they are in the long run. With the colchester the biggest problem is moving it.

I know of a beautiful Harris lathe and I would love it for myself, the cost of moving it though is more than the lathe is worth and this can be a bit problem with lathe sales.


----------



## heimlaga (22 Feb 2019)

That "cost of moving" is entirely a cultural thing. Totally strange to me. 

In the Nordic countries we just move things. 
Get together a bunch of friend and drag out the machine by hand. Ask a nearby farmer to come with his tractor or some business nearby to lend out their forklift for a small fee in cash. Rent or borrow a braked trailer to put behind the car or ask someone who owns a truck if they want to earn some extra. Offload at home in the same way as the machine was loaded.

The only problem is when the distance exceeds let's say 600 kilometres one way. Then the costs start adding up at an alarming rate.


----------



## Myfordman (22 Feb 2019)

heimlaga":26w1h9dj said:


> Maybe......
> I have no idea how to arrange shipping from that far away and what shipping would cost.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I would also have needs for a Wadkin PK or an equivalent British style sliding table saw and finding a decent one in Finland or Sweden has proven difficult.



Talk to Wallace. He is not only a good source of well restored wadkin kit but also ships them to foreign parts.


----------



## wallace (22 Feb 2019)

heimlaga":1hk7trha said:


> Maybe......
> I have no idea how to arrange shipping from that far away and what shipping would cost.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I would also have needs for a Wadkin PK or an equivalent British style sliding table saw and finding a decent one in Finland or Sweden has proven difficult.



I helped a guy get a big robinson bandsaw to Denmark once, I don't think the shipping costs were bad at all below £170. I did a quick search on the courier I normally use but they don't list finland on there online quoting system.
The most important part is getting the machine prepped for the pallet network which is brutal on fragile machines. I made a huge mistake on the bandsaw by leaving the table in place and the couriers picked it up by it and smashed the trunnions. It got sorted via insurance but neednt have happened. 
PK's sell for a premium at the moment, Theres a one on ebay for £1200 at the moment which is a reasonable price considering it has its front part of the double mitre and the rare extension for the slider. You could also look out for a robinson ETE which are everything as good as a pk just not as pretty.


----------



## heimlaga (22 Feb 2019)

Robinson ETE looks even sturdier than a Wadkin PK so it would be great to have one.
Actually both Waco and Jonsered made that type of sliders in Sweden but they rarely come up secondhand. They were made in rather small numbers it seems.

At this very moment I cannot take on another machine project simply because money is too short....... but when I have a bit more money on hand I may be interrested in importing somehing.

I remember that magnificent Robinson bandsaw that went to Denmark. Someone helped him repair the trunnion but it was a huge undertaking and did maybe not become as accurate as it should have been.


----------



## thenormynuts (7 Mar 2019)

no harm in sticking it on gumtree!


----------

